# Shakespeare 1944 model GE reel



## JL8Jeff (Nov 25, 2018)

I have an old Shakespeare 1944 model GE reel in the original box that is used. It looks pretty good but it does have some corrosion around the base mount. Does anybody have an idea of what it might be worth? My search was showing numbers all over the place so it's tough to get a base on it.


----------



## JNG (Nov 26, 2018)

Anywhere from $20 to $100. Depends on the buyer. I tend to pay more for clean examples with paper work and take down wrench cause I still fish with them.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 26, 2018)

Try contacting this site:

https://fishingcollectables.com/reels.htm


----------

